# Looking for a starter vinyl cutter? Roland Stika SV-15 Vinyl Cutter?



## musicthreads (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm wondering if a Roland Stika SV-15 Vinyl Cutter is a good option to start making vinyl t shirts? If you have a better one in mind, let me know! Trying to keep cutter + heat press under $1500.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

We started with a Stika SX-12 so it is doable but unless you plan on limiting yourself to t-shirts only you might want to look at a larger cutter.

We started with shirts but quickly wound up doing banners and larger items for the same customers.

After having to farm out some of the larger graphics (hood and trunk graphics for a race car) we went with a GCC Expert 24 LX. 

It's probably priced close to what the SV-15 runs and cuts vinyl from about 4" wide to 23.8" wide. With the ability to do contour cuts it also can be used to print and cut transfers for garments as well.

I still have the Stika but it hasn't been used since I setup the Expert 24.


----------



## musicthreads (Feb 3, 2012)

Did you ever have any problems with the Stika? I just don't want to front much more for a cutter since I'm already at a little over $1700 with the heat press. Really looking forward to being a part of this business though.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

musicthreads said:


> Did you ever have any problems with the Stika? I just don't want to front much more for a cutter since I'm already at a little over $1700 with the heat press. Really looking forward to being a part of this business though.


Not after working with it a bit to get the blade depth set correctly. On the SX-12 the blade pressure, offset, speed are all fixed with no adjustment possible.


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

We do have a comparison chart on our site for you t check out. We sell the Roland and the Graphtec cutters so I will leave it to the other users to give you advice on the purchase, but hopefully this comparison gives you some side by side details.

Vinyl Cutter Comparison Chart


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

AaronM said:


> We do have a comparison chart on our site for you t check out. We sell the Roland and the Graphtec cutters so I will leave it to the other users to give you advice on the purchase, but hopefully this comparison gives you some side by side details.
> 
> Vinyl Cutter Comparison Chart


Great chart Aaron but the Roland stuff could use some updating. I'm happy to help if interested.

-Dana


----------

